# Quart into a pint pot



## Split (Jun 25, 2006)

https://uk.screen.yahoo.com/how-not-to-do-stuff/crazy-close-call-cruise-ship-121503943.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day split,m,today.04:00.re:quart into a pint pot.amazing video clip.a sad end to fine vessels.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love to be the pilot on the boat doing that.
What nightmares are made of under normal cir***stances!!!!


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Split,you`ve just reminded me of my first wife who,on watching a bit of porn saw this feller with an enormous hampton about to take some woman who was on all fours and said`He`ll never get that up there`and I told her`Watch him try`


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Reminds me of a Turkish gulet driver's 'kin berthing technique


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

alan ward said:


> Split,you`ve just reminded me of my first wife who,on watching a bit of porn saw this feller with an enormous hampton about to take some woman who was on all fours and said`He`ll never get that up there`and I told her`Watch him try`


Alan, you're telling him! How do you think he earned the name "Split"?

John T


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting, but it would have more interesting if it hadn't been a ship heading directly into the Breaker's. They do it all the time.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

I assume they "parked" it between the two other vessels in case it decided to topple on taking the ground - apparent loss of GM and all that...


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

That looks like one of the old P&O Ferries "Spirit/Herald of Free Enterprise" class "jumbo-ized". Triple screw, not much below the water. Perhaps he couldn't find "Full Astern" on the bridge control.


----------

